# Infotainment system has gone out needing help.



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know what happened my onstar and infotainment system has gone out.

What can I do and is that covered under my warranty ? Frustrated no Onstar , no radio , SIGH.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're under 36k miles then you will have no issues. It'll be covered.
Unless liquids were the cause.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It would be under warranty. What year is your Cruze?


----------



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

Mick said:


> If you're under 36k miles then you will have no issues. It'll be covered.
> Unless liquids were the cause.


Thank you.


----------



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

2011 I just bought the car in December.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you check the OM (pages 10-36 & 10-39) to see which fuses are for these systems and then check the fuse panels to see if they are blown?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Coyoteblack said:


> I don't know what happened my onstar and infotainment system has gone out.
> 
> What can I do and is that covered under my warranty ? Frustrated no Onstar , no radio , SIGH.


Sorry to hear about the infotainment system. Any frustration is certainly understandable. Please do consult the dealership to have it resolved. Keep us posted. Feel free to contact us privately but include your VIN#, name, contact information, dealership, situation, and mileage. I hope this is resolved quickly for you. Regards.

Matt,

GM Customer Service (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Sorry to hear about the infotainment system. Any frustration is certainly understandable. Please do consult the dealership to have it resolved. Keep us posted. Feel free to contact us privately but include your VIN#, name, contact information, dealership, situation, and mileage. I hope this is resolved quickly for you. Regards.
> 
> Matt,
> 
> GM Customer Service (Assisting Stacy)


Thank you Matt


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Any Luck on getting this fixed? I'm hoping it's a simple fuse or something? I'm military and stationed overseas so my warranty is kind of difficult to use? I just recently started having this issue? It won't turn on at all.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Last thing I want to find is a blown fuse, but some have reported a loose fuse in the socket, let's hope its this. May not even be a problem with the radio, the BCM controls whether its on or not. Only way I can repair these darn things is to be lucky enough to find a poor soldering connection. Over 100,000 radio integrated circuits on the market, won't find any generic part numbers, use all in house stock numbers with no cross reference.

Another problem is that the flashram can be wiped out, only takes 0.75V on the wrong pin to wipe these out. No, you cannot download updates. But I can for a $29.95 CD player.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know what you just said....like, at all..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TimSmith26 said:


> I don't know what you just said....like, at all..


Just an old time radio buff, from the 300 V vibrator 8 pin octal tube sets, to 12V tubes, transistors, and integrated circuits.

Mechanical push button tuned radios were very popular from the 40's clear up to the late 80's and were very repairable. Each used a hand wound inductor with a mechanical preset, going over your head?

Today the entire FM/AM section with a stereo demodulator, phase locked loop, and frequency synthesis tuning is all packed into one tiny intergrated circuit. Also shares characteristics of a microcontroller for presets and tuning. With OBD I a PROM was used to store the operating program, but your presets were store in RAM. Disconnect the battery, and your presets would be lost. Another complication was making these radios thief proof where a garage door type of code was required to turn these things on.

Like if anyone would want to still an OE radio. 

The point is that, the firmware to operate these new radios is stored in what is called flashram, the same exact chip you store your digital photos in with a digital camera, and is subject to a complete wipe out. Not only this but the body computer module also has its operating system store in flashram that can also get corrupted. Anti-thief is still used with a special ident code, so if either is mess up, you will not be able to turn on your radio.

Or can be a hardware problem, so laying out 200 bucks to gmpartsdirect.com for a new radio may not even solve the problem, it also has to be programmed to match the codes for your BCM. 900 bucks with navigation.

If you have problems with your home computer, the first step would be to reload the software, if this doesn't work, then you can have a hardware problem. But with these radios, have no choice but to take it to your Chevy dealer and pay for a firmware refresh first. Then if this does not solve the problem either to replace the BCM or the radio, or both.

We as users have no access to this firmware, but with certification and due to a California supreme court decision, can purchase a one year subscription for around 1,500 bucks the last time I checked.

Just saying with even all this technical knowledge, no longer can one repair these radios anymore. Take it to your Chevy dealer.


----------

